# ADORABLE Golden Doodle in MA Shelter~~



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't read through this site yet Lisa, but....What a shame. It's not working.

New Page 1


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Lisa, he is adorable!

If I can get some old pictures scanned, I'll show you my very first dog named Carly, she died about 20 years ago but she looked just like this guy except was all black. She was a wonderful dog...

I hope this guy finds a new home!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Lisa, I notified a few people in this area that are goldendoodle owners and belong to a club. I see them at the dog park all the time. So I called two to let them know. They may be able to help. Doesnt hurt to get the word out there. Such a sweet face too and I agree that he looks more goldendoodle. At least with that photo anyway.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope this guy finds a home. I'm kinda fond of him!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I know golden doodles get alot of flack and most of us are pretty serious about not "compromising" the golden retriever breed .... but this guy is CUTE !!! He looks like a golden mop LOL 

I saw a golden doodle at the lake last summer. I was very impressed.


----------

